# Barry/Eaton Coyote??



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

susan

i think i would rather go turkey hunting together!!! since you are the only person i have ever known to get a world slam!!! but if you want to go sometime im up for it, but the season prolly wont peak until sometime during late january or febuary.....


----------



## phenix (Dec 17, 2004)

Your on Dev,
Ask your Grandma if we can hunt at her place. That is a great spot. Big Birds. She already said me and Zach could. I'll Call You Shoot! Uncle James might not like us takin' all the turks though:lol: . I will be slowing down by good Coyote hunting time anyway.
Susan


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

we hunted them out there for the couple years, took a few real nice ones... but i have a great coyote story that happend last year during turkey season, which just happened to yield a decent bird.... I'd rather turkey hunt than anything else..... sounds good, what hunt are you goin to apply for? 

did you say that you had your own website?


----------



## phenix (Dec 17, 2004)

I'll be applying for May-last season. The best time to hunt them in my opinion. Kinda like a second rut. Doesn't matter though, I'll come hunt with you anytime you have a tag. Did You want to try the Bow? My site is www.inrange.tv or you can check things out at www.womenhunters.com and go to meet the ladies. I am a writer for them. I do have a lion hunt in March sometime and sailfishing, the end of April. The bear hunt this year is the 1st week in June, so I think most of May is open right now. I am not doing too many Trade shows this year. Just the Archery Trade Assoc.(ATA) Jan 6th-9th and Grand Rapids Huntin' Expo for sure. That leaves most of the rest to try some Michigan Coyotes.

Susan


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

ill be applying for the late season also, always had better luck in that season and plus i wont be done with school until the first week in may so it leaves plenty of time.... so let me take some guesses on this new slam.... im going to go out on a limb and say that its either a deer slam, with whitetail, mule, coues, and maybe elk? or i think its either somekind of bear slam...??? i would like to shoot a turkey with my bow sometime, but shooting them with a gun hasnt got boring yet.... i was looking at your gallery and you have some awesome pics!!! especially love the bob cat picture! most guys would die to have a girlfriend that went out deerhunting with them on opening day, but to have one that hunts more than you do..... cant even imagine...lol


----------



## phenix (Dec 17, 2004)

May, it is Dev. Hopefully the turkeys will be slower than we are. Thanks for the compliments on my site. Just remember that I spend alot of time getting YOUNG women into hunting. I just so happen to have a few that hunt with me your age!!!:SHOCKED: Do you prefer Texas or Nevada girls? Your Old Aunt just may be able to hook you up.
Hunt Safe,
Susan


----------



## phenix (Dec 17, 2004)

Oh yeah, and the slam is a secret. Keep guessing.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Beagle guy and Pigpen, Funny, Millers nephew who started hunting over there with a Fencemaker told us someone from yor clan liked taking things. We lost some tree steps and someone traded a ropre we had on a stand. 

Leased? don't think Millers is. Mckinney leaseed up everything else nearby. He is hunting again, Guess he got caught hunting with a 7mm mag a few years back.

I would sure like to call across the steeet from your parents but McKinney has that screwed up. We stoped over there yaers ago to tell him some of his cows were out. We showed up in camo as we jsut came out from bowhunting. As we got out ot teh truck he came throught the front door yelling at us telling we are not welcome and he doesn't allow anyone to hunt. We said fine A$$hole, we jsut stopped to tell you your cows were out. He didn't say thatnks or offer an appology or nothing. NUFF SAID.

The deer holed up or climbed trees this weekend. All were saw were a few small doeless fawns. Nothing to shoot. 

Skinner 2


----------



## Pigpen69 (Feb 20, 2001)

Skinner 2 said:


> Beagle guy and Pigpen, Funny, Millers nephew who started hunting over there with a Fencemaker told us someone from yor clan liked taking things. We lost some tree steps and someone traded a ropre we had on a stand.
> 
> Funny is exactly the word to use. Funny being we lost 4 treestands since this guy started hunting. They were on the fencerow of millers/slocums. Funny also is do you have his name and phone # because I would love to talk to him face to face. He needs a little help with reading a platt book as well since he has no CLUE where the fence line is. I have lived there for 25 years and there is no doubt in my mind where that line is located. As for taking his tree stand, he's full of Sh*t. As for being a decent neighbor, he started right off being a jackA$$. In the time we have lived there, we have never posted our land on any side. We told all our neighbors if they shot a deer that came on our property they could obviously go and collect it. This year in front of my dads stand in the middle of the swamp are three bright orange signs that say no trespassing. What a coincedence that is down in the middle of the swamp, ya know how neighborly that looks.
> 
> ...


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

speaking of having run ins with local guys, pigpen and beagleguy... i ran into someone rabbit hunting last winter when we were crow hunting on the corner of center road and i think cogswell.... i saw the guy had a bustin beagles kennel all orange coat on and he was using a then custom built semi-auto 17 cal...... i think he was hunting on gilespies? (spelled wrong) was that one of you guys?? 

Susan, not much for the whole long distance relationship thing.... i talked to andy saturday night and i told him that we were goin to go out bunny hunting as soon as we got a decent snow and that ill pick up zach... so prolly this week me and zach will try to get a few bunnies at grandmas... ill let you know how successful we are..... i bet if i ask zach he will tell me about your next slam!! lol


----------



## Pigpen69 (Feb 20, 2001)

that wasnt me phensway, if anyone knew, lonnie would know. I think he sells dog boxes too.


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

he was an older guy prolly in his mid 50's... just wondering if you it was you guys or not.....


----------



## Pigpen69 (Feb 20, 2001)

phensway said:


> he was an older guy prolly in his mid 50's... just wondering if you it was you guys or not.....


''Some mornings I feel that old, but I am only 36 and Lonnie is just 21.


----------



## beagleguy (Oct 29, 2003)

once again that was a my friend jerry he was drive a red ford sport trak and speaking of jason miller i would not trust what that kid said for as far as i could throw him an thats not very damn far lol and far as the tree steps go ya got me not sure why if someone is going to take tree why would they not take the tree stand also as for it lease jason is the one who told me that he was no longer allowed to hunt there but now there is someone and its all posted i guess its my fault for assuming that it was leased ok talk to ya later



Leon Madden


----------



## phenix (Dec 17, 2004)

Take care of Zach for me. He loves to rabbit hunt. He also hasn't a clue as to my next slam. He is totally oblivious to my hunting unless I mention fishing or small game hunting!! Sorry about the long distant girl hook up. The girls I have here in Michigan are all under 18. No can do. 
Susan


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Pigpen and Beagleguy. 

No I don't have a number or anything. I quit hunting there after I saw Fencemaker. They live right across the street from my buddy so imagine my surprise in seeing one there. I don't know Millers address but take Charleton Park road north to 43 turn right. Millers is the first house on the left. I used to hunt behind his place alot until it was leased out. As far as Millers being leased??? Have not spoken to Mike this year. I do not see why anyone would lease forty acres. We didn't loose a stand because it was pad locked. There was another father son who hunted there. the kid worked at steelcase. The dad only hunted because the kid did. Everytime I moved a stand the kid would set one up within sight. They were both affraid of teh dark so the would enter the woods 30 to 45 minutes after it got light and leave 30 minutes before dark. Everytime the kid would walk past me and ask "SEE ANYTHING" we had words a couple of times but he never did figure things out. We refered to them as the Twits. We met your dad one time. I was after a groundhog on your side of Millers. It was out in the field so I snuck through the woods with my Hornet. You dad came by and saw the truck parked near the drive. He stopped and talked to my dad. We never had problems at Millers until his kin started there. The twits were a pain but never messed with anything. I tracked a few deer a little way's onto your dads but they never went far. I was normally alongside the swamp about 75 yards off the fence. 

We also got along well with Clayton. He had a problem with the Twits. Clayton hit a buck one year. He knew it was gutshot and it went onto the south swamp of Millers alongside Claytons. Twits were in so Clayton wrote a note and asked them to stay out until he could look for deer in the am. They took offense and said..... Well Clayton never recovered the deer and Miller got a ear full from the Twits because, Well I don't really know why.

Guess we didn't miss much there. I have not had a stand there for about 9 years.

Skinner 2


----------



## beagleguy (Oct 29, 2003)

that is what jason tpld me he is millers nephew and the reason they are no longer allowed to hunt there is because they were causeing to much trouble with the neighbors but i never really got along with him anyhow and i am almost posative it was him or one of his buddies well nice talking to you and catch you later it goes to show you how small this world really is


Leon Madden


----------

